# 4 more ambrosia slab tops



## davduckman2010 (May 4, 2012)

i was feeling motivated so i started my table building quest heres 4 more slab tops i planed down . all 24 to 28 inches across any suggestions on makeing legs or bases and roy no p ones . im learning but i got wood lol thanks dave---:clapping  --- ps its all your fault for turning me into an addict :wacko1: is there an intervention program or somthing for you people.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 4, 2012)

"turning me into an addict is there an intervention program or somthing for you people" The only thing that will save you now is you must buy more wood.:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 4, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :diablo::diablo:  There is No Da:diablo: program just more wood  an it looks like you are off to a outstanding start just take your time an if you need a intervention program come with the wood to my shop  :dash1: I need more wood not no stinking P



the semi trailors on its way . better build a bigger barn  i cant wait to cut the real big ones down 8 to ten feet around hmmmmmm wonder whats inside????: : if you ever want to trade any finnished items for some ambrosia let me know thanks dave


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 4, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> "turning me into an addict is there an intervention program or somthing for you people" The only thing that will save you now is you must buy more wood.:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:



theres no hope for me now im to far gone:wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 4, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > bigcouger said:
> ...



lol im just fasinated with all the stuff iv seen on this site bowls / flat work game calls etc i like em all. i have large flat box rate chunks chainsaw cuts and sealed i would trade all from the trees i have just posted . if you have anything let me know thanks dave


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 4, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > bigcouger said:
> ...



sounds good roy if you have any nice bowls or such i would like that would work thanks dave


----------



## BangleGuy (May 4, 2012)

Those slabs are fantastic! WOW, I love looking at this great wood!


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 5, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Those slabs are fantastic! WOW, I love looking at this great wood!



thanks bangle iv seen some of your turnings very sharp if you or anybody else ever want to trade some bowls or other turnings for some of my ambrosia let me know thanks dave


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 7, 2012)

im looking for suggestions on finnish on these table tops . oil ? or just some kind of clear coat i dont want to darken the color gratefull for any help thanks dave


----------



## DKMD (May 7, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Those slabs are fantastic! WOW, I love looking at this great wood!
> ...



That's an interesting proposition, Dave… I'd be game for turning you something from a piece of your wood. If you're interested, drop me a PM, and we can hash out the details.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 8, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Let me know about this one, its maple burl
> Roy
> 
> 
> ...


 wow there both beutifull  i would take them both if you want to trade me old mum from ayr would be beside herself with a peice from back home. let me know what you need for them take your pick and ill get it all to ya . i have wood from all the trees iv posted . do i need to put a thread on trade ? i can put some pics on if you . :thanx: dave


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 9, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > bigcouger said:
> ...



sounds good to me roy - going exploring back in the honey hole might drop another maple see whats inside :eek2::irishjig::irishjig:


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 9, 2012)

[attachment=5348]


davduckman2010 said:


> bigcouger said:
> 
> 
> > davduckman2010 said:
> ...



well droped another maple about an hour ago so far 10 for 10 on the ambrosia


----------

